# What is the feeling you get when you ride your horse?



## fresian

I was just wondering, how do you feel when you ride your horse. I usually feel relaxed and calm, and forget all the bad things in life, what do you guys think?

So, how do you feel when you ride your horse?


----------



## Horselover165

The same  theres kinda no way to explain it , you just feel at peace with everything. When I ride my horse usually it's like I forget about all problems.


----------



## heartprints62

It's amazing what a horse can do for your soul. Indescribable.


----------



## Sunny

Because Sunny is my first horse to start under saddle, the best way to describe how I feel is proud and accomplished.
It's like, "Wow. I have taught this 1000 pound animal to allow me on its back. She trusts me."
And that is just amazing.


I posted this picture on Facebook and someone said that I looked like a mule eating briars. I couldn't have put it better. So proud.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile

A part of me just feels safe. My older mare especially, but even with my younger mare too, I just feel like: "I'm not alone here. Whatever we come to, at least we're together."


----------



## trailhorserider

When we are walking along (which is most of our ride) it's just a wonderful feeling of peace. Like everything may be going to hell-in-a-handbasket in "real life" but at that moment, everything is perfect. Peaceful, perfect, and close to God. Like nothing could be better.

Then, when we canter it's like the most wonderful sense of freedom. Like the closest to flying I will ever get. It's a rush and it's incredible. 

Then if the horse is barn sour and refuses to walk coming home it's like "how the heck did I end up with THIS horse," lol! 

But the main feeling trail riding gives me is peace and closeness to God. Like everything at that moment in time is just perfect and this is how life should really be.

I will also second what Pintophile says about not feeling alone. I ride "alone" quite a bit, but I never feel alone because I am with my horse. I feel like we have a partnership and so I never truly ride alone. I think it should be the goal of every horse owner to get to that point (of feeling like you are in a partnership with your horse). It can be hard to get there sometimes, but when you make it, it is well worth it!


----------



## Holly17

Peaceful, total harmony, and complete freedom.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

peace, escape from reality, relaxed. Even after a horrible ride, i still feel good. Its not only riding, grooming, talking to my horses, it helps me have my "me time"


----------



## Darrin

Peace and the joy of quiet out in the woods away from the hustle and bustle of life.


----------



## HorseCommunicator

When I am on Sonny (my retired old man), he is a finished horse and there are no lessons to be taught on our rides. So I am happy and care-free spending quality time with my best friend. When I am riding a trainee, at the end of the lesson I feel accomplished. I made a difference for that horse and soon to be rider. I was a teacher and my student understood the lesson. We learned something new! I love it! :happydance:


----------



## Reiterin

Thankful.

For having a horse when I've *Always* dreamed of having one of my own.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Like all is right with the world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dee

I seriously rode my girl for the first time last month - although I've had her for nearly two years. I was a little apprehensive at first,because she has such a bad reputation. After the first few minutes, though, I realized her reputation was not deserved at all, and what I felt was: elation! exhileration! absolute, total, complete sheer joy! I was back in the saddle after 20+ years!

Not to mention the knowledge that my daughter lost her bet with our friends that I would chicken out and not ride.

I could not have asked for a better day...well, I guess I could have asked for a better day when I look down at my foot in a cast - but my girl had nothing much to do with that particular accident, so I can't blame her. I am eagerly awaiting the day when the cast comes off for good. 

No - I will not wait for the doctor's all clear. She's already said she's not going to give me the all clear, because she knows by the time it's really safe for me to ride again, I'll have already been riding for weeks! (Actually, once the cast comes off, the only things I will be waiting on is cooler weather (if that ever happens!) and the sons in law to finish my mounting block!


----------



## eowyn

I feel like I can do anything! They are such beautiful and powerful animals!


----------

